# What is this yellow crud on my filter?



## Jacksmom (Apr 11, 2016)

About 2 months ago this stuff started appearing on the white rubber connector of my filter's output (Fluval 106 canister). I don't notice any unpleasant smells coming from my tank but when I take it out to clean it, it smells EXTREMELY bitter. It doesn't wipe off easily either. It is thick and I have to use a toothbrush to scrub it off. It feels tacky/sticky/gummy, I can't decide which specifically. It only appears to be forming on this one single connector in the tank. I can't see any on the sand, walls, plants, heater or filter intake. I have done my best to google it but I can't find any pics or descriptions of anything like this. I've included a pic of the white connector with the goo on it and the tank it is in.

My betta and snails seem fine although my betta has been turning more and more grey under his chin and has some darker spots forming along his body. Research suggest that it's just aging because he misses his food a lot on the first try and isn't as active as he used to be. But he eats and poops normally and comes to visit when we go near his tank. He doesn't seem sick, just like he's slowing down a little.

I'd really like to identify this because of the smell...it's so extremely bitter that it just doesn't feel like it should be there.

My ammonia, and nitrites are unreadable and my nitrates rarely get over 5ppm. 
The water is kept a stable 78F.
25% pwc weekly.

It contains:
1 betta
2 horned nerite snails
Bacopa Carolina
Cryptocoryne Usteria
Hornwort
Water Lettuce
Duckweed
unidentified plant that I believe comes from the hyrophilia family


Thanks for any assistance in advance.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Is that a plastic or rubber connector? I can't tell. 
Possibly something is leaching out of just that connector?


----------



## Jacksmom (Apr 11, 2016)

Sorry about the time for a response. It's rubber I checked the manufacturer parts list. I can't rule out leeching but I'd guess no. The connector itself cleans up well with the toothbrush. I've squished and bent it looking for wear and tear and damage because that was my first thought as well but it seems in perfect condition.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

How long does it take for it to build up on the connector after you clean it?


----------



## Jacksmom (Apr 11, 2016)

It takes about a week before I can see it again. It takes about 2 weeks for the entire connector to be re-covered in it. I should mention, in case it's helpful, that this pic doesn't really show the orange spots that appear. It's mostly yellow but it does get little orange polka dots all over it as well. Like green spot algae but orange. The orange has the same texture as the yellow goo. I don't think it's orange algae because it doesn't even look a tiny bit slimy or hairy.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Sounds like it might be some kind of bacteria. 
All kinds of weird things grow in fish tanks.


----------



## Sean's Ponds (Dec 3, 2015)

Likely beneficial nitrifying bacteria. I get it in two of my shrimp tanks.

Cheers,
Sean


----------



## Jcmalouie (Apr 2, 2015)

i get that on my fluval connector as well. i'm not sure what it is, but I just clean it whenever I see a buildup. Eventually it will turn brown.


----------

